# new best piece in my collection....



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow Slotters,

Most of you who know me, know of my passion for the Ford/Aurora Grand
Nationals aspect of the Aurora slot car collecting memorabilia
search. Trophies, winning cars, candy Mustang Sets and anything
related to the Ford Aurora racing era in our hobby. I devoted a
chapter in my book to it and as most of you know, I own the 1966 Ford
Mustang GT 2+2 given away on the Mike Douglas Show in late 1965.

Today I am pleased to share with you my excitement in locating and
purchasing the Grand Prize winning 1963 Thunderbird Sports Roadster
that was awarded to young 15 yr old Ron Colerick of Rapid City, South
Dakota. The car is a totally restored beauty and is now safely
tucked away in a garage in Connecticut. It has been reunited with
the giant trophy that Johnny Carson handed Ronnie on August 20th
1963. Carson quipped "He won a car for THAT". Soon I will snap a
photo of the car and trophies together. For now go to the photo's
section of our group to see a picture of the car as it was delivered
by Horseless Carriage two days ago. I am totally elated about this
valuable find and piece of Aurora history.......

See the story of the Grand Nationals races in my book or purchase the
Ford Aurora Grand Nationals video which I have available. Special
price, Book, video, and 1963 Ford Aurora Pup Trailer $50.00 shipped
anywhere in the USA.

Thanks, Bob Beers


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations Bob!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

That is a neat story, and demonstrates a lot of devotion to track down and purchase that car. Thanks for sharing.

Every now and then a neat car with an unusual history will show up at our closest local "cruise in" -an old 12 cyl caddy with a 60's TV/ movie history was the last like that. Like that caddy, it would be so neat to see that T Bird with the trophy and the video, hope it will not stayed locked away, and you'll post when it will appear. Don't expect it down my way, but I have seen some neat stuff when travelling.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bob Congradulations ! That sure is a beautiful T-bird ( "Rocket Bird" ) If you need a t-jet guide pin for it give me shout !


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Great congratulations on picking this up. Was it already restored or did you have it done?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Bob's wife Joannies theme song.*

Well she's got her hubbies keys and she cruised to the FOXWOODS CASINO,
Seems she forgot to tell MR.AURORA that he can't go,
With a trunk full of money that she took from Bob selling HO,
She'll be at the poker tables trying to lose real slow
and she'll have fun fun fun till Bob tries to take the T-bid away.

Well at least you still have the Mustang. Tom Stumpf


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tom ! Xcelent ! LOL!


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Totally amazing that both these cars survived all these years. I mean I've had friends send plenty of old cars to the bone yard. Truly a big Congrats on the score.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats Bob! How did you track it down? Sure looks great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

congrats on your find Bob. And Tom,good song.......lol


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Congrats Bob! How did you track it down? Sure looks great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


I too would like to hear how you found it. Awesome detective work and tracking.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's some more history on Ron and the car.
http://www.hosers-slotcars.com/tribute.htm


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Every time I think my slot addition is out of control...

1) I read something from Bob Beers

2) I visit Tom Stumpf

3) I take a trip up to Bob Molta's slot warehouse

I am then comforted to know that there are people crazier than I am.

Congradulations on your new toy Bob.

Joe


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dad had a 63 metalic green HT when I was a small boy. 5 years old, I think.
I remember tracing around the door "vents" with my fingers... and I remember my dad getting very angry at this for some reason.

As far as addictions to slot cars go, I don't think I have one.

If I start feeling guilty or concerned, I will simply have a lay-down with a slot car case tucked neatly under my head until that feeling goes away. (The smell of red racing oil is very soothing as I drift off to slot land.):thumbsup:



Beautiful Thunderchicken, BOB!:thumbsup:


----------

